
Eavesdropping Iguanas Use Mockingbird Calls To Survive - MaysonL
http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/thoughtful-animal/2012/03/15/eavesdropping-iguanas-use-mockingbird-calls-to-survive/
======
tomfakes
Mockingbirds in the Galapagos are smart. Of all the animals we saw on our
recent trip there, the Mockingbirds were the only ones that knew that we had
water. They knew about both plastic bottles as well as re-usable bottles in
bottle holders on backbacks. They were the only animals that begged to get
stuff from us - every other animal ignored us (except for the baby seals, who
wanted to play with anything that looked like it could move!)

